

I made a Spacegray Eighties theme for Atom. - emilyemorehouse
https://atom.io/packages/spacegray-eighties-ui
This is my favorite theme for Sublime Text, so of course I had to port it over for Atom.
======
fmdfrank
Awesome! Thanks.

